# I hit a rock and didn't like it.



## Riverdog (May 23, 2019)

Another awesome day on the river....until the end.
At 2:51 on the left side is the rock going up river.
10:40 is right before I hit.



https://youtu.be/gcUV-slU8IQ


----------



## LDUBS (May 24, 2019)

Yikes! I don't think you are supposed to like it.


----------



## KMixson (May 24, 2019)

That is an awful sound to hear as you are traveling down the river. It hurts. I know it doesn't mean much but it could have been worse. At least you were not ejected from the boat when it hit.


----------



## lovedr79 (May 24, 2019)

OUCH!


----------



## overboard (May 24, 2019)

I wouldn't like that either, damaging the jet foot is one thing, damaging the hull is another. I run a river that's loaded with rocks in riffles, just a matter of time!


----------



## BigTerp (May 24, 2019)

That hurts!! If it makes you feel any better I've done worse and my setup is still running the river. At current count I've put 3 holes in the hull and completely destroyed 1 jet foot. Total "hits" number is many, many times the hole count.


----------



## Riverdog (May 24, 2019)

I really was impressed that the holes were not more severe. After repairing my boat I took a picture of the rock with the water lower. I TOOK a chip out of that damn rock! It was pointy and probably less than an inch under water at the time. 
Unfortunately it was costly. Around $1,200! The weld shop cut the entire rear bench and removed the foam. May have spent too much, but I feel good knowing they did a good job.


----------

